# Looking for information on my grandmother's watch - Dufonte by Lucien Piccard



## ImSorryRumHam (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm looking for any information on one of my grandmother's watches. It's been in a box since she passed away in 1997. I believe this watch was made in the 70s or 80s.

The dial looks like this and has the following information:

- Dufonte
- Lucien Piccard QUARTZ
- There's a diamond (?) at 12 o'clock










The bracelet is stamped with 100% STAINLESS STEEL on the inside of the clasp:










The back looks like this and has the following information:

- STAINLESS STEEL BACK
- 3ATM TESTED
- Dufonte










I don't know anything about this watch. The closest thing I could find online was this very uninformative eBay listing: Vintage Dufonte by Lucien Piccard Watch with Genuine Diamond Case | eBay

Any information will be helpful. Thanks!

*Apologies for any weird formatting, I'm on my phone today.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Did you notice they're still around?

http://www.lucienpiccardusa.com/

Behold and beware: when checking out their collection sunglasses are very recommended b-)

LUCIEN PICCARD | The SWI Group

And this thread deals with the brand here on WUS.

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## ImSorryRumHam (Mar 6, 2014)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Did you notice they're still around?
> 
> http://www.lucienpiccardusa.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. I am aware that they're still around. This watch pre-dates the resurrection of the brand by Swiss International though. The new Lucien Piccards are a mushroom brand, I'm just not sure if the old ones were too.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Agreed
LP was a US importer using Swiss movements.
They started 1961
They had a long history of limited production of handcrafted , fully jewelled mechanical movements.

They went out of business in 1977

Your watch is an earlier piece with better pics I may be able to define better.
The diamond is surely NOT real
Sincerely
Adam

ACKNOWLEDGEMENTS: Kathleen Pritchars. Swiss Time Keepers.


----------



## ImSorryRumHam (Mar 6, 2014)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Agreed
> LP was a US importer using Swiss movements.
> They started 1961
> They had a long history of limited production of handcrafted , fully jewelled mechanical movements.
> ...


It would make sense that it's from the 70s because she already had it when I was born.

Haha I figured the diamond wasn't real. My question mark was the equivalent of a raised eyebrow.

I'm charging the battery on my good camera so that I can take better photos. Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

ImSorryRumHam said:


> It would make sense that it's from the 70s because she already had it when I was born.
> 
> Haha I figured the diamond wasn't real. My question mark was the equivalent of a raised eyebrow.
> 
> ...


Cool
A


----------



## ImSorryRumHam (Mar 6, 2014)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Cool
> A


I can't get a good picture. It's so badly scratched my camera won't focus on the dial. This pic from the eBay link I posted to is the exact same watch (the eBay listing gave no details).


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

No worries
Nothing changes EXCEPT I see you have the box too.
That is very cool.
Enjoy


----------



## ImSorryRumHam (Mar 6, 2014)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> No worries
> Nothing changes EXCEPT I see you have the box too.
> That is very cool.
> Enjoy


I don't actually have the box  That's from the eBay pic that I borrowed.

I don't think there is any information out there about this watch. Oh well! Thanks anyways.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chele (Apr 18, 2015)

The diamond is real. I inherited my Nana watch when she passed away. The watch you have that is not the original band. They are rare and each line that he made was a hand full. My Nana and Papa owned a jewelry store. My Nana was addicted to watches, brooches, big rings, and pearls lol got to love her. You watch and my watch are worth more do to the name underneath. When he passed away. It took the family back and they are now still around. They each have there own line. Let me see if I can upload a picture of mine that way you can see the original band. I have yet to come across ours that is still all together or in mint. He wanted to be like rolex or cartier he made high end watchs not cheap diamond is real.


----------



## Chele (Apr 18, 2015)

I am trying to upload. I am new to this page. I am sorry bare with me please. On the back of band at the top is dufonte. I am sorry about the pics I truly tried. My iPhone camera sucks sadly. On clasp is has name again and number but can't make it out do to age. There are a few other markings but can't make them out even with a loop they are so faded. I also do not have the box or paper to the watch. I think it got lost when my dad was sorting out my Nana watches for me and my sister. Value price I would take to someone who knows and specializes in antique rare watches and someone you trust. Or is highly highly recommend. I know I have the story to the watch some where I will try to find to send to you here is a pic of my Nana and Papa. I am honored to have been taught about jewelry and the back ground.


----------



## Scop (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi! I have also stumbled across one of these fine gems and I can't seem to get my hands on any information about these watches. However I took it to a jareds jewelery store and they said that they have never seen one before and that the diamond was real and that mine was in great condition, here are a couple photos I took.
Woops, it won't let me post the pictures. Sorry.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to Watchuseek. Try using the "insert image" icon in the menu above the text box when writing a message (fourth from the right). Good luck!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Lucien Piccard has been a zombie brand for some time and they were given away as prizes on "Queen for a Day" 
back in the fifties. I'm wearing mine as I type. Been wearing it for more than half a century.


HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Agreed
> LP was a US importer using Swiss movements.
> They started 1961
> They had a long history of limited production of handcrafted , fully jewelled mechanical movements.
> ...


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

Watchbreath said:


> Lucien Piccard were given away as prizes on "Queen for a Day"
> back in the fifties. I'm wearing mine as I type. Been wearing it for more than half a century.


Congrats ;-)

Sorry , couldn't help it , it's how I read it.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Charon said:


> Congrats ;-)
> 
> Sorry , couldn't help it , it's how I read it.


 There's a very olde joke about 'Queen for a Day', best left unsaid, PC and all that.

George Carlin did a great spoof on that show.


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

I'll have to look that one up. 
Thanks


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Charon said:


> I'll have to look that one up.
> Thanks


 album, 'Take-off and put-ons', side 1, Wonderful WINO, in Western Walla Walla.


----------



## derids (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a Dufonte also but cant find any info too. Mine is a PW though. Quartz.


----------



## Scott0387 (Sep 23, 2016)

I came across this watch amongst some of my father's belongings. I no nothing about it except it's a dufonte by Lucien Piccard. It has 8 diamonds along with Roman numerals around the edges and at the top it says "DAY MON". If any one can tell me anything about it, I'd be very grateful.


----------

